# Eco aqualizer



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

I was looking for skimmer and stamble upon this website.
Does anybody know what that is, and have anybody use that?
Is it something like a uv sterilizer?
http://www.ecoaqualizer.com/skimmer-best-option.htm?gclid=CN6Lo5aChqQCFVjW5wodJBBlIA
or
http://www.ecoaqualizer.com/aquarium_filter/products.php
thx violet


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

So what the product claims is that it breaks down Hydrogen Bonding between molecules. Witch intern makes it easy for you to get them out. The concept is sound. But you will still need to skim from your system . What this is doing is making it easier for your skimmer to take waste from the water. 
Sounds abit much but also sounds really new and i would wait to see if this kinda thing takes off or not. 
So go with a good skimmer like an octopus.


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Have a look inside 

http://www.reefkeeping.ca/forum/media.php?do=details&mid=23

Stay Away!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

bioload said:


> Have a look inside
> 
> http://www.reefkeeping.ca/forum/media.php?do=details&mid=23
> 
> Stay Away!


wow that is terrible!


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

omg !!! 
friggn crap
thx


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

That what I was thinking, but wanted to see what you guys think of it.
As for protein skimmer right now I have the corallife 125 and I don't like it, I want to get different, better one. The problem is the space in the sump is small 9.5 by 9.5 and most skimmers wont fit in to it. on top of that the guy that I bought the system from glue a peace of acrylic to the bottom to raise the skimmer up and the water level is only 4 inches. I don't know how can I take the peace out it looks like he used special glue. 
I'm looking for used Bubble magus or swc skimmer from what I read these are the ones that would fit in my space and they are pretty good. The only problem is the water level. Maybe someone know how can |I get rid of this glued peace of acrylic.
thx violet


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

violet said:


> That what I was thinking, but wanted to see what you guys think of it.
> As for protein skimmer right now I have the corallife 125 and I don't like it, I want to get different, better one. The problem is the space in the sump is small 9.5 by 9.5 and most skimmers wont fit in to it. on top of that the guy that I bought the system from glue a peace of acrylic to the bottom to raise the skimmer up and the water level is only 4 inches. I don't know how can I take the peace out it looks like he used special glue.
> I'm looking for used Bubble magus or swc skimmer from what I read these are the ones that would fit in my space and they are pretty good. The only problem is the water level. Maybe someone know how can |I get rid of this glued peace of acrylic.
> thx violet


Hmmm, that's tough. What skimmer was he using before? That is a very tight space and hard to find ones that will fit.

It sounds like that piece of acrylic has been glued on with weld on. Which means it is bonded to that section. So removing it now will not be easy.

Any way for you to switch to a taller stand?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

violet said:


> That what I was thinking, but wanted to see what you guys think of it.
> As for protein skimmer right now I have the corallife 125 and I don't like it, I want to get different, better one. The problem is the space in the sump is small 9.5 by 9.5 and most skimmers wont fit in to it. on top of that the guy that I bought the system from glue a peace of acrylic to the bottom to raise the skimmer up and the water level is only 4 inches. I don't know how can I take the peace out it looks like he used special glue.
> I'm looking for used Bubble magus or swc skimmer from what I read these are the ones that would fit in my space and they are pretty good. The only problem is the water level. Maybe someone know how can |I get rid of this glued peace of acrylic.
> thx violet


thats the Issue I have too, and I got a Euro Reef RS 80 for it. TOO small for my system though lol

just a note, I did try to remove a glass from the sump and ended up cracking it, so yea, be careful lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What size is the system? You could always try a HOB skimmer.

Alternatively, if you can't find a smaller in-sump skimmer, you can always place the feed pump in a separate compartment to reduce the footprint of the skimmer.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

The 9.5 by 9.5 is the width and lenght (footprint) it is 30 inches tall. So the major problem is the water level, because of that pice of acrylic, otherwise the depth would be 6 or 7 inches. I was thinking of using sharp pliers and just cat little by little. I figure it doesn't have to be perfectly smoth and streight, but I don't know if the piece isn't too thick for me to do that.
thx violet


----------

